# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  This week's work

## Dan Pfanenstiel

Forged this one last weekend. It's at 220 grit polish with a quick etch. Hope it turns out to be my first nagimaki.

Dan

----------


## Dan Pfanenstiel

And one showing the hamon.

----------


## Joseph Renner

Now that is lovely.
Looks like a wak I just forged up today, well min.s ago really.
Very nice, I say!
Joe

----------


## Gary B

> _Originally posted by Joseph Renner_ 
> *Now that is lovely.
> Looks like a wak I just forged up today, well min.s ago really.
> Very nice, I say!
> Joe*


Now that is just gorgeous!  What are the dimensions on that blade?

----------


## Joseph Renner

Yea dont tease us Dan, we need specs.

----------


## Dan Pfanenstiel

Lets see, 16.5" blade length, 8.5" tang length. 1.25" blade width at the machi.

It's actually very similar to my wakizashi style, just a bit heavier. I'm figuring on a 3.5' to 4' handle. Should get interesting.

Dan

----------


## JohnD

> _Originally posted by Dan Pfanenstiel_ 
> *Lets see, 16.5" blade length, 8.5" tang length. 1.25" blade width at the machi.
> 
> It's actually very similar to my wakizashi style, just a bit heavier. I'm figuring on a 3.5' to 4' handle. Should get interesting.
> 
> Dan*


Looking good Dan! What kind of steel did you use on this one?

----------


## Joseph Renner

Although you beat me to it(I was planning on making a fully mounted nagamaki, while I have the order suspension going), I cant wait to see it done.
keep us informed!
Joe

----------


## Dan Pfanenstiel

Sorry, I'm using 1050 'till I run out of the 80' I ordered last time. Will be trying 1075 next time. 

Dan

----------


## Joseph Renner

> _Originally posted by Dan Pfanenstiel_ 
> *Sorry, I'm using 1050 'till I run out of the 80' I ordered last time. Will be trying 1075 next time. 
> 
> Dan*


1075 is so d@mn hard to find, in useable stock, where you getting yours from?

----------


## Gary B

> _Originally posted by Joseph Renner_ 
> *
> 1075 is so d@mn hard to find, in useable stock, where you getting yours from?*


I have been getting 1075 from Jantz Supply in Oklahoma. However they only have 1/4"X2"X18" size. Admiral has it but the only one I checked was the annealed,pickled and oiled. This is understandably a little higher than plain Hot rolled-annealed, but the quote I got from Admiral was rediculous. The lady there quoted 1/4"X1 1/4" at $58.00 per foot. Hell..CPM3v is cheaper than that.  I intend to call back and get a different person and see what the deal is. 

In the mean time I guess you could draw out the 2" wide stuff if you have a power hammer.  I know I, at least, am too old and fat to try that sort of thing by hand anymore.

----------


## Joseph Renner

> _Originally posted by Gary B_ 
> *
> 
> I have been getting 1075 from Jantz Supply in Oklahoma. However they only have 1/4"X2"X18" size. Admiral has it but the only one I checked was the annealed,pickled and oiled. This is understandably a little higher than plain Hot rolled-annealed, but the quote I got from Admiral was rediculous. The lady there quoted 1/4"X1 1/4" at $58.00 per foot. Hell..CPM3v is cheaper than that.  I intend to call back and get a different person and see what the deal is. 
> 
> In the mean time I guess you could draw out the 2" wide stuff if you have a power hammer.  I know I, at least, am too old and fat to try that sort of thing by hand anymore.*


Hey garry hook me up with a number for that place. Im working on a power hammer(slowly). I wouldnt mind drawing it out.
You sure they dont have roundstock?
Admiral charges alot for anything that isnt "as is". Too much.
Thanks,
Joe

----------


## Gary B

> _Originally posted by Joseph Renner_ 
> *
> Hey garry hook me up with a number for that place. Im working on a power hammer(slowly). I wouldnt mind drawing it out.
> You sure they dont have roundstock?
> Admiral charges alot for anything that isnt "as is". Too much.
> Thanks,
> Joe*


For Joe and Dan and anyone else looking in..Jantz Supply has 1075 in 1/4"X2"X18" for $9.95 a stick. Their contact info is... 

Jantz Supply 
PO Box 584 
309 West Main Davis, OK 73030 
www.jantzsupply.com Order
Line: 800-351-8900 Phone: 580-369-2316. 

Their website isn't all that helpful and it is better to order by phone, but they are real helpful and friendly when you call. Also their catalog shows the steel as 1075 but when you get the invoice it refers to 1095. I called and made sure it was in fact 1075 and was assured that it was. Had it been 1095 the pieces would probably still be laying in the bottom of my quench tank.

Joe.. They ship UPS ground and charge a flat $8.00 shipping whether you get 1 pound or 500 pounds of merchandise. So you might want to get as many sticks as you can afford and request a new catologue at the same time. Living in Wichita, regular UPS ground gets to me the next day. Kinda neat to get next day service for the ground rate.

----------


## Dan Pfanenstiel

Didn't realize 1075 was so hard to come by. Might try 1084. For smaller blades I like 1/4"x1, for larger I like 5/16"x1 1/4". The off size makes different steels hard to get.


Dan

----------

